# Going to Print this One...



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Of my Boy Macca's....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and frame it too I hope! It is a beautiful shot


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing shot. Definately frameworthy.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I love it Wally!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love it....those golden eyes.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Simply amazing photograph.....




soxOZ said:


> Of my Boy Macca's....


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

GREAT picture!! What a handsome boy.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks everybody, this will hang with the other two, well there's lots more photos in frames, but this type of processing... ...

#1...









#2...


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

Dear SoxOz, 

If you're in Sydney, my goldens are looking for playmates.

Cheers,

Bear & Teddy's Mom


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

tp1999 said:


> Dear SoxOz,
> If you're in Sydney, my goldens are looking for playmates.
> Cheers,
> Bear & Teddy's Mom


Hey thanks, I sure my two would have loved to meet and have two new playmates, but unfortunately were down in Adelaide....


----------



## ladyhawk (Mar 9, 2010)

Stunning Photos!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome Wally. As always.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my, these pictures are absolutely _*stunning......*_


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love his curls!


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

soxOZ said:


> Hey thanks, I sure my two would have loved to meet and have two new playmates, but unfortunately were down in Adelaide....



ah well, it was worth a shot! I'll break the news to the boys.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Otter said:


> Awesome Wally. As always.


Hey thanks Joe, appreciate it...



ladyhawk said:


> Stunning Photos!





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oh my, these pictures are absolutely _*stunning......*_





Svan said:


> Awesome photos!





Sweet Girl said:


> Gorgeous! I love his curls!


Thanks everybody, but couldn't have done it without my favorite model.... Macca's... 



tp1999 said:


> ah well, it was worth a shot! I'll break the news to the boys.


Awww... please be genital breaking the new, don't want them to be too upset... ... :wavey:...


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

What an amazing shot! All of them! Cant you just tell there is almost a person behind those eyes? So passionate and deep! There is nothing quite like looking into the eyes of a golden


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

TuckersMom said:


> What an amazing shot! All of them! Cant you just tell there is almost a person behind those eyes? So passionate and deep! There is nothing quite like looking into the eyes of a golden


Thank you, and yes, it's amazing when you look into their eyes that you can almost see the love they have for you & feel what their thinking...


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Woow! What a great photo!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

EvilNessCroft said:


> Woow! What a great photo!


Thanks you, Macca's just loves the camera and can give it the right look at the right time....


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Lovely photos you are very good with the camera skills.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

wyldeflower said:


> Lovely photos you are very good with the camera skills.


Thank you, but I have to give credit to my good looking boy... ...
BTW, you have some really nice photos of Callum on your photo blog...


----------

